# Board hang system



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2 nails and 2 pieces of old boot laces


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 2 nails and 2 pieces of old boot laces



4 nails, no boot laces


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Snowboard - Accessories - Bakoda Board Hangers -SportChek.ca

find something like those... im not saying buy those because you can go to home depot/ hardware store and find something similar and 1/10 the price... just make sure you screw into a stud and not just drywall :thumbsup:


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.
That bakoda-system looks kinda cool, but can you hang your board horizontal with it?
I've found something simular, and even less expensive: Hang up your beloved board.
Someone familiar with that system,... i think i'am going to buy it.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

burton makes some walls mounts


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

N00000000000000000000000EESS!! God forbid you buy burton!
Burt0n s0x0rs joo b0x0rs!



/end sarcasm



The good thing about the borton mounts is that they're temporary. i.e. hang it up for summer.
The nail/nail+lace solution takes a bit more work and would be better for a retired board


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i picked up curtain holdbacks from home depot for 5 bucks. They hold my board and look stylish lol. They kinda look like this Country Curtains®


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

romesaz said:


> 4 nails, no boot laces


haha this is my setup imma own all you guys right now. ready? set? here we go.

those bike hooks? 2 of those, measure out your board and screw it into the drywall. boom. itll be on a little angle on the wall but it stays up fine i get scared when the highbacks up but it still doesnt fall. its a nice setup and doesnt screw with your bindings or base. all it does its your edge rests on the wall and the hook.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

nice work BiggerThanYours,
but those hooks, don't they damage your board...
Here is a picture of the boarddock system that i bought last week, i received it 2 days after paying it.
realy nice system, you can hang your board in 3 ways with only 2 little tops, i decided to hang it diagonally:


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think the hooks would damage the board, as the baords not moving or anything...


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

nah they dont damage the board, and they only cost me $3


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I use rubberized garagae hooke, the squarish kind. I will take pics when I get home, I have like 4 boards hanging one right above the other. pretty cool lookin...


----------



## sdeyerle (Feb 7, 2008)

I took the advice to use curtain holdbacks and found these at Target:

Casual Home Black Hook Drapery Holdbacks : Target

The part on the front is on a screw, so you can twist it either way. I also wrapped the bottom of it in several layers of electrical tape, to protect the edges a bit. 

It turned out pretty good, you would never know they weren't made to hold up snowboards.

(Sorry, all I have is a cell phone camera and the quality kind of sucks)


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> nah they dont damage the board, and they only cost me $3


I love this idea! So cute. 
And to think I was gonna suggest duct tape...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've always stored mine in my travel bag in the garage, but after seeing some of the pics, I think I will put them up on the wall. I'm thinking I'll cross them like the swords on a coat of arms.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry posting in an old thread, but heres my wall rack I used. $5 a pair at Lowes! sweeet


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

My boards mounted with Boarddock System(only 2 fixations!) £ 5,55 for one set.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BiggerThanYours said:


> nah they dont damage the board, and they only cost me $3


Is that you in your avatar? Hey now...  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hangtimeusa.com


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

zumiezrep24 said:


> haha this is my setup imma own all you guys right now. ready? set? here we go.
> 
> those bike hooks? 2 of those, measure out your board and screw it into the drywall. boom. itll be on a little angle on the wall but it stays up fine i get scared when the highbacks up but it still doesnt fall. its a nice setup and doesnt screw with your bindings or base. all it does its your edge rests on the wall and the hook.




I was looking for some ideas on hanging boards and I saw this. It may be an old thread but its an awesome idea! I'm looking for a way to suspend a board across the ceiling.


----------

